

Has Work Ethic Become Pathological? - mcscom
http://thoughtinfection.com/2012/12/12/maybe-we-should-just-relax/

======
matterhorn
"Our" implies "we" which is too many people.

I recommend investigating the benefits of singular first person pronouns.

